# Fairbank Morse 37D14 Information



## William Swaim (Feb 28, 2015)

I am contemplating a restoration of an old yacht and it has and old Fairbanks-Morse Marine engine. I believe it is model 37D14 with seven cylinders 2-Stroke Diesel 37D14, 
14" Bore 17" Stroke, 300rpm Operating Speed. I am trying to find out as much information as possible on this engine I believe it was installed in 1936 735HP? Does anyone have any information or know where I might find information on this engine?


----------



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

Not exactly what you want, but may help.

I attach engine section of 31AD8 1/2. It is dual fuel so it has gas valves, but may not be much different otherwise. Fitted with Woodward UG-8 (it was fitted as black start generator, part of Marshall aid power plant, 1950). Generator 375KW.

A very nice engine design this, very reliable. In 65yrs I was the only one to have touched her innards. (We both survived the trauma nicely, thank you very much)


----------

